# Smoking preworkout powder?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

Me and my housemate are smoking some weed

I just invested in MP's pre-workout, think it's called Pulse V4

Anyone know what is likely to happen if I put it in a joint and smoke it?

I'm assuming it'll be incredibly unhealthy for the lungs, what I want to know is will it have a stimulant effect lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

Your an idiot mate, but try it and let us know


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Seconded


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

dont thin it would be goood tbh .,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Turded.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dont be so f*cking stupid.

Dedicated trainers inject their pre-workout


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

If you are genuinely stupid enough to try it at least upload a video of the after affects


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

pmsl wtf


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It'll stink and be rough as hell on your chest more than likely, BUT saying that, I think it is a sound idea and that you should try it and let us know how you get on

:bounce:


----------



## DarkLord (May 23, 2013)

Hero


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm willing to take one for the team

If I never log on again after tonight assume that it wasn't the best idea

This may just be the next big thing


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

Injecting oil containing synthetic hormones deep in to your muscles on a regular basis would've been considered retarded if it was suggested 100 years ago

I'll have the last laugh when people are smoking my tobacco as a convenient pre-workout supplement!

(This is a joke and I'm fully aware it's a stupid idea, lets all take a deep breath and calm down yeh)


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Just sniff it or bomb it?


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Injecting oil containing synthetic hormones deep in to your muscles on a regular basis would've been considered retarded if it was suggested 100 years ago
> 
> I'll have the last laugh when people are smoking my tobacco as a convenient pre-workout supplement!
> 
> (This is a joke and I'm fully aware it's a stupid idea, lets all take a deep breath and calm down yeh)


No, you was trying to look like a cool kid thinking we would all be amused.

Now you failed, don't laugh it off. Your still an idiot.

Please don't post your diet.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

why don't you try a line of it whilst you're at it?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Never go full retard.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Me and my housemate are smoking some weed


Gains


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

AJS said:


> No, you was trying to look like a cool kid thinking we would all be amused.
> 
> Now you failed, don't laugh it off. *Your still an idiot.*
> 
> Please don't post your diet.


This topic marks the end of me replying to hostile, half-witted internet people :lol:

Take your angry little self off my topic and perhaps back to school(if you've left, if not you should probably up your attendance)

Perhaps this forum isn't the friendly, welcoming place I first assumed!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd rather snort some chesteeze than pollute my lungs


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought it was funny......


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

HDU said:


> Just sniff it or bomb it?


Can imagine that would burn sniffing it, may be more potent if you smoke it :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

did you died?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Can imagine that would burn sniffing it, may be more potent if you smoke it :lol:


Bomb it then


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

It gives you the ability to hear colours


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Try it in a bong


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

HDU said:


> Bomb it then


how different is bombing it than drinking it?

Exactly, no different it ends up in your stomach.

OP I suggest you rub it into your eyes


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Enenma FTW


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Why don't you sprinkle it on your bellend?


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

The new craze sweeping the nation, The Two Wheel Special. Are our youngsters at risk?

An MP Spokesman said:

"I knew we had a problem on our hands, when I walked in on my son sprinkling the pre-workout formula on his jeb end."

:clap:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

synthasize said:


> Why don't you sprinkle it on your bellend?


Who told you? What I do in my spare time is none of your business!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Surely doing a line would be more effective?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Wtf


x2

you know what bellends like OP deserve to be fcked up

OP go and smoke a heaped serving of pre workout, throw some crack in for good measure while your at it enjoy


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Future Darwin award winner


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Zola said:


> Future Darwin award winner


MattTwoBrainCells :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

So how it go then @MattTwoWheels ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Some serious like-begging posts on this topic :lol: pretty sad

Anyway, it was decided afterall that it was a bad idea

The whole thing was for comedy value, sad to see so many people start hurling insults over trivial humour :lol: gimps

realistically I wouldn't smoke anything which would have a negative effect unless there was a good reason to :lol: perhaps for £20 I'd give it a go, I'm pretty sure I'd live to tell the tale, and be able to stick my darwin trophy in my living room


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

EFC said:


> So how it go then @MattTwoWheels ?


Ended up just smoking a couple of joints, devouring a pack of pink&whites, a box of mint viennetta, a big bar of white chocolate and a meat feast pizza, and 4 pint cans of budweiser :no: cheat mealinell


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Me and my housemate are smoking some weed
> 
> I just invested in MP's pre-workout, think it's called Pulse V4
> 
> ...


smoke the whole tub and let us know please?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

OP I am dissapoint


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Like I said for £20 I'll smoke a few grams of the stuff :rolleye:


----------

